# How do you grow E. Parvula emersed?



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

I have a ton of submerged growth Eleocharis Parvula or Acicularis that I want to grow emersed and I would like some advice as to how I would go about it. 

Here are my questions: 
1.) Does emersed Eleocharis grow faster than submerged? 
2.) What type of set up would I need to grow either grass? 

I'm doing this because I want to try to increase the amount of Eleocharis I have and also I want to definitively know which species I have.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Not faster, no. 

An easy way to get it adapted is to have the water level barely over the tops of the plants and let them grow above it. After that, it's easy sailing. Oh, and lots of light; it's hard to overdo it with emersed growing.


----------

